# Awesomely Cheap Dog Stuff!



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Last night I came across an article mentioning a website called Fetchdog so I checked them out.

They are having a HUGE sale on winter dog stuff.

I just bought 2 Poochie parkas (if you have little dogs, you know how pricey these things are!) for $10 a piece!

I also bought two Fou Fou dog fleece hoodies for $5 a piece.

So, for $38 with shipping, I bought 2 parkas and 2 hoodies.

They have toys and collars for like $2 a piece as well!

AND nice big dog jackets for $15 a piece! - Apex Dog Jacket | Dog Coats | Coats for Dogs & Puppies from FetchDog

Sale Shop was what I bought everything under:

Sale on Quality Dog Supplies | Discount Dog Products | FetchDog

I'm amazed lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG - Fantastic prices Jessie! Wow!! 

Great find! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I know! I'm still amazed!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i looked at the Foufou fleece hoodies, those look nice! and what a bargain  ,
i also saw some adorable sweaters , a reindeer, a penguin and one other , i forgot. really cute and good price 
i cant let myself buy anymore even though it is a bargain, mine have enough


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

And here's where all the really cheap stuff is:

Barkin Basement | Super Sale on Dog Supplies| FetchDog


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I wonder about the sizing? The XS says it fits up to 3 pounds, but the dimensions look bigger than that? It says the XS chest is 13-14" and Brody has a 12 inch chest so it looks like that will fit? I wonder if I should go up a size to a small though since he weighs 5 pounds??


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I went with size small. I figured they'll wear their harnesses underneath.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i cant imagine a 3 pound dog with a chest of 14 inches... that couldnt be right


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i cant resist. for that price i will get one in each size. it should fit one of my girls , i just looked it up on bloomingtails site. i think size chart is alittle different

Fleece Dog Hoodie


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, those prices are great!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow usually their stuff is expensive. ive gotten their catalog for months now and they always advertised thwir pricey beds lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

elaina said:


> i cant imagine a 3 pound dog with a chest of 14 inches... that couldnt be right


No doubt! Leila is a 5 lber and her chest isn't that big.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> And here's where all the really cheap stuff is:
> 
> Barkin Basement | Super Sale on Dog Supplies| FetchDog


"Barkin" basement! :laughing8: :laughing9:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rolf a 14 chest is dexters size and hes a 9 pounder


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i ended up talking myself our of the hoodies... i know its a good buy but my girls have enough


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I ended up calling and switching out some sizes. Emma is 6" long, 6" neck, and 3lbs, so I went with an xs hoodie and xs parka for her. 

The others are for Chloe, who weighs 7.5lbs. Size small should be perfect for her.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I was tempted as well, but hey my dogs have as many outfits as i do. :wink:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I apparently have no self control. lol.

We can always use hoodies and coats, though


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh NO not a SALE!!! :nscared:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahahaha ls lmaooooo!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Oh NO not a SALE!!! :nscared:


An awesome sale too!!! Thanks Jessie!!! I dropped $50, but I got soooooo many cute things! Brody will be stylin'. LOL.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Darn, I picked out a bunch of stuff just to find out they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Darn, I picked out a bunch of stuff just to find out they don't ship to Canada.


oh, LS, that is disappointing  . if you want , i can order you what you want , and when i get it i will ship it to you for whatever the total plus whatever i pay for shipping and you can paypal me. let me know. i dont mind at all


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LS you need to move to U.S


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> oh, LS, that is disappointing  . if you want , i can order you what you want , and when i get it i will ship it to you for whatever the total plus whatever i pay for shipping and you can paypal me. let me know. i dont mind at all


Aww gosh you are so sweet! :daisy:
It's ok though, I think this is a blessing in disguise, I should not be spending,lol.




cherper said:


> LS you need to move to U.S


Sure if you'll have me! 
Give me a couple years though, since I just moved.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> An awesome sale too!!! Thanks Jessie!!! I dropped $50, but I got soooooo many cute things! Brody will be stylin'. LOL.


Very true!
Thank you for sharing Jessie!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i 2nd u movin to the u.s that way we can all be closer and i can mail u easier! rofllll


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! What bargains! Thanks for sharing this info. I will now go shopping for new coats for Bella and Lina (a girl can't have too many coats).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I got my order today! I am super pleased with the quality of everything and the fit. Absolutely perfect! I posted some pics in the picture section.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Tracy, what sizes did you order for Brody? I think he and leila are about the same size. I may get something or at least something for finn, he doesn't have as much as she has.lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


> Tracy, what sizes did you order for Brody? I think he and leila are about the same size. I may get something or at least something for finn, he doesn't have as much as she has.lol


I got smalls in the parkas and the hoodies. 8 inches in the little harness. They all fit well and should be fine if they shrink some in the wash. I was debating on the XS but they would have been too small. The smalls should fit Leila just fine!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww brody! look at u modelling all those beautiful clothes!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, i just looked at the pics of Brody. he looks so handsome in all his things. now i wish i had placed that order. Do the coats snap closed or velcro? i love how the hoodies are the slipover kind. i wonder if they still have anything left...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

elaina said:


> OH, i just looked at the pics of Brody. he looks so handsome in all his things. now i wish i had placed that order. Do the coats snap closed or velcro? i love how the hoodies are the slipover kind. i wonder if they still have anything left...


The coats velcro. The snaps are just for decoration. I kind of wish the coats had the fleece sleeves though! I think when it's snowing, his little arms might get cold. ha. They really are made well, I think you'd be pleased with the quality of them. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks Tracy. i'll check later to see if they have my girls sizes still. i wanted the green for St Patricks Day. and the Pink and Orange.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Can't decide, if i get a hoody for finn if i should get blue or green!? 
I'll get pink for Leila. Hmmm what else do they have. . . .


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think ill go with small also great buys


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I got my order today and I couldn't be more pleased!

I ordered size small in one of the coats and one of the hoodies- they fit my 7.5lb Chloe perfectly! 

I ordered size xsmall in one coat and xsmall in one of the hoodies- they fit 3lb Emma perfectly as well. 

Hope that helps


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I got my order today and I couldn't be more pleased!
> 
> I ordered size small in one of the coats and one of the hoodies- they fit my 7.5lb Chloe perfectly!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jessie 
The girth sizes are kind of confusing >.<


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a question though. Are the hoodies made so they can't escape from it? Nike hates wearing clothes, she would rather freeze it seems.


----------

